
A typewriter where letters are typed via a chord of several keys - kochihabaya
https://twitter.com/lorenschmidt/status/1197375291469029377
======
basicplus2
"stenotype, stenotype machine, shorthand machine or steno writer is a
specialized chorded keyboard or typewriter used by stenographers for shorthand
use"

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stenotype](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stenotype)

